# Does Ludwigia grow faster than Anarchis?



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I swear i've seen my ludwigia slowly creeping up toward the light, but i'm probably crazy...


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know about anarchis but my ludwigia grows like crazy!


----------



## Newf0rm (Jun 29, 2012)

anacharis in my experience literally grows inches over a couple days.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

My ludwigia grows about an inch per week. :3


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

If the tank conditions favor one more than the other, it will be the one to grow faster. In my tanks, it depends on which fish eat which plant faster as well as which grows faster. Knowing which will grow fast enough to offset the fish is a real guess. My fish love the tender leaves of anacharis and I wind up with sticks rather than plants so I plant those in pots and rotate them in and out as needed. Your fish will be different.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Depends on the ludwigia species. Ludwigia repens grow at an insane rate, glandulosa very very slow.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Personally, I find L. repens to be a hardier plant than Anarchis. Sure, Anarchis grows fast and all, but it has always melted for me over time or just simply been eaten up by my other fish. Although, I would love to try some again...


----------



## Newf0rm (Jun 29, 2012)

not trying to step on any toes lol but everyone keeps mispelling it and its driving me nuts... *Anacharis*  Thank You lol


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2012)

My ludwigia repens grows painfully slowly: it's very healthy and looks great with nice red highlights under the leaves, but puts out _maybe_ 1.5 inches a month max - barely manages to outpace my crypt nurii.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't chime in on the ludwigia, but my anacharis in prime conditions was growing about an inch a day. 

Yeah. Day. It was crazy.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Ludwigia Repens grows insanly fast, no clue on anarchis


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

High lights, organic substrate and ludwigia becomes a monster, anacharis(elodea) is water temp sensitive, mine melted away a long time ago. 

Ludwigia has more leaf varieties and color depending on your tank parameters, and by that I mean the ludwigia repens. 

Mine has all green and red stem/leaves, broad and narrow, small and large leaves.


----------



## Newf0rm (Jun 29, 2012)

Pooky125 said:


> I can't chime in on the ludwigia, but my anacharis in prime conditions was growing about an inch a day.
> 
> Yeah. Day. It was crazy.


That's how mine is lol, I guess I need to get my hands on some ludwigia in my tank to compare in the same water conditions.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

*say whuuuuut?*



Newf0rm said:


> not trying to step on any toes lol but everyone keeps mispelling it and its driving me nuts... *Anacharis*  Thank You lol


for real real? not for play play?

egeria densa?


----------



## Newf0rm (Jun 29, 2012)

yes for real real lol and yes egeria densa, same thing


----------

